# Adernfarben für Australien



## Exmexx (3 November 2008)

Moin Moin,

für ein Projekt in Down Under müsste ich jetzt noch die vorgeschriebenen Adernfarben wissen. Bevor ich mir die AS-Norm besorge und konsumiere dacht ich mir dann frag ich erstmal.
Also,
hat schon jemand eine Maschine erfolgreich nach Australien verkauft und könnte mir mitteilen was für Adernfarben die da unten möchten? 

Danke


----------



## guenni (3 November 2008)

Hallo Exmexx,

ich würde beim Kunden die Werksvorschriften nachfragen.

Ich habe bisher 2 Anlagen realisiert und die Farben waren wie folgt:

Anlage 1:

Hauptstrom 

L1 rot 
L2 weiss 
L3 blau
N schwarz
PE gelbgrün

Steuerspannung

240V 
L rot
L geschalten grau
N schwarz

24VDC

L+ orange
L+ geschalten weiss
M violett

Fremdspannungen
braun

Da die Farben der Motorkabel in Europa nicht lieferbar waren habe ich vom Kunden die Kabel bestellen lassen.

Anlage 2:

Hauptstrom 

L1 schwarz 
L2 schwarz 
L3 schwarz
N hellblau
PE gelbgrün

Steuerspannung

240V 
L rot
L geschalten rot
N hellblau

24VDC

L+ grau
L+ geschalten grau
M violett

Fremdspannungen
orange

Gruss
Guenni


----------



## Exmexx (5 November 2008)

Danke dir erstmal.

Is wieder vom Tisch. Wir dürfen nach EN bauen.


----------

